# PMU défaillante



## blaisoth (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
nouveaux éléments = nouveau fil et nouvel intitulé. Je présenterai donc mon problème sous un nouvel angle.

1) j'allume mon iBook G4 12" : RAS
2) je rabats le couvercle -> LED clignotante OK
3) Je le relève : il ne se redémarre pas et le voyant du cordon d'alim qui était orange passe au vert. Le bouton On/Off est inopérant (à moins de le laisser enfoncé 5s pour forcer l'extinction). (et le voyant repasse au orange)

ou

2) je demande la mise en veille dans le menu de démarrage -> LED OK mais pas de réactivation possible en touchant le trackpad ou en appuyant sur une touche, la LED ne clignote plus.


Au redémarrage qui suit immédiatement, le ventilateur se met en marche (rien d'autre) et le seul moyen de l'arrêter (outre le retrait de la batterie et de la prise secteur) est de faire un :
Shift Control Option(Alt) PowerOn/Off


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2010)

et bien justement
en rapport avec le titre 
t'as fait un reset de la PMU?
( chaque mac a sa propre procédure)

evntuellement un reset de pram aussi

sinon possible lien avec iun souci materiel coté  charniere-cable coincé-faux contact
( un classique avec les portables)


----------



## blaisoth (20 Mars 2010)

Pour réinitialiser la PMU, je ne suis pas sûr de faire la bonne manip :
sur un iBook G4 12", c'est au clavier au démarrage ? (SCOP) rien ne se passe.

Le câble du micro était sectionné à la charnière : j'ai enlevé la partie côté carte mère et laissé l'autre. Dois-je tout enlever ?

Le faux contact est-il la cause possible alors que j'obtiens :
1) démarrage normal
2) extinction normale (sans aucun mouvement d'écran ou autre)
3) redémarrage dans la foulée impossible (on dirait qu'une capacité doit se décharger ou qqchose dans le genre)


----------



## tombom (20 Mars 2010)

voila pour la PMU http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431


----------



## blaisoth (20 Mars 2010)

merci tombom, c'est bien là que j'avais trouvé mon 'scop' :

iBook (16 VRAM) 
 iBook (14.1 LCD 16 VRAM) 
 iBook (14.1 LCD 32 VRAM) 
 iBook (32 VRAM) 
 iBook (Opaque 16 VRAM) 
 iBook (Early 2003) 
 iBook (800 MHz 32 VRAM) 
 iBook (900 MHz 32 VRAM) 
 iBook (14.1 LCD 900 MHz 32 VRAM) 
 iBook G4 
 iBook G4 (Early 2004) 
 iBook G4 (Late 2004) 
 iBook G4 (Mid 2005)
For iBook (16 VRAM) and later models of iBook, there is no physical reset button.
If the computer is on, turn it off.
Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
Wait 5 seconds.
Press the Power button to restart the iBook computer.

Mais comment être sûr que la PMU est bien réinitialisée ? (et surtout pourquoi mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu ?)
Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'elle a besoin d'être réinitialisée ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

oh, oh ...
Je viens de trouver une vis (???) qui se baladait entre la carte mère et le blindage inférieur. Ca me revient maintenant que j'entendais un bruit quand je le manipulait. Impossible de dire depuis quand, peut-être même avant que je l'ouvre. Ca a dû faire pas mal de dégâts.
En tout cas, vis retirée, pas de changement.
Une vis (!!!)


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mars 2010)

Peut être la Vreg : http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/tips/iBookG4_vreg_repair/ibookG4_vreg_repair.html


----------

